# Orchiata mix for cattleya violacea?



## ChrisFL (Sep 5, 2015)

I have grown a lot of violacea, always in sphagnum or mounted. Is there any advantages to the orchiata potting mix?


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 5, 2015)

I dont grow violacea but use Orchiata - best bark Ive ever used for Cattleyas.


----------



## abax (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't see why not. I use it for everything that isn't
mounted. I'd get the larger size for a Catt. and then you
won't have to repot for three years or more. I completely
agree with Ozpaph.


----------



## troy (Sep 6, 2015)

Wine corks work very well in clear pots


----------



## Ray (Sep 6, 2015)

I water heavily and frequently, and the #7 "Super" grade in a basket appears to be a fantastic combination for catts.


----------



## abax (Sep 7, 2015)

Yeah, what Ray said.


----------

